# School for child in Zaragoza



## Hehanee (May 11, 2012)

We recently moved to Spain for 5 months. How do schools work here? What is the enrollment process? Is it possible to have my 4 year old go part time? Private schools? Public schools? If she speaks no spainsh, will she be ok? Is there an international school in zaragoza? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hehanee said:


> We recently moved to Spain for 5 months. How do schools work here? What is the enrollment process? Is it possible to have my 4 year old go part time? Private schools? Public schools? If she speaks no spainsh, will she be ok? Is there an international school in zaragoza? Any advice is appreciated.


hi 

state schools in most areas take children from the age of 2.5 to 3 years in _infantil_ as long as spaces are available - obligatory schooling doesn't start until age 6

it varies from region to region/town to town - but generally the following is what you need to do

register as resident
register on the padrón
visit the local ayuntamiento to find out which school your child could attend & if there are places
there you will be given a list of documents to produce in order to register your child in school


for private school, just contact the school, pay the fees & enrol your child - although you might/should have to show residency too


if you have a look at the _FAQs & useful info_ sticky above you'll find some links with info about International schools


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Four year olds here go to school full time. (Actually theygo full time starting at age 3.) In public schools that means 5 hours a day Mon-Fri. Private schools very often have an even longer day.


----------

